# Restoring an Apron



## SivadSemaj (Sep 21, 2019)

Good afternoon,

     I recently had my first international trip and attended Dufferin Lodge A.F. & A.M. No. 338 G.R.C. out of Wellandport Ontario. If you haven't been, YOU NEED TO GO! I love my lodge, but these truly are a good group of guys.

     I was given an older Master Mason's apron that needs some urgent care, and I'm wondering how I may go about restoring it to its former glory? Would Dry cleaning it be okay? Image of the apron is attached.













Master Mason Apron from Dufferin Lodge A.F. & A.M. No. 338 G.R.C., Wellandport, Ontario



__ SivadSemaj
__ Sep 21, 2019
__ 1



						An apron which was gifted to me from Dufferin Lodge A.F. & A.M. No. 338 G.R.C. on Sept 17, 2019.


----------



## David612 (Sep 21, 2019)

It doesn’t look in bad shape at all, minor cosmetic wear but nothing significant- to my mind when given an old apron you carry on the journey of its original owner and there is something beautiful about a well worn apron.
Wear it with pride to yourself and honour to the fraternity.
Assuming it meets code in your jurisdiction.


----------



## David612 (Sep 21, 2019)

This is mine, it was given to me by a brother and it belonged to his brother.
Honestly it makes me very sad to think if I sit in the east I can no longer wear it.


----------



## SivadSemaj (Sep 21, 2019)

David612 said:


> This is mine, it was given to me by a brother and it belonged to his brother.
> Honestly it makes me very sad to think if I sit in the east I can no longer wear it.View attachment 6619


A most excellent and beautiful apron!


----------



## Warrior1256 (Sep 23, 2019)

Beautiful aprons Brothers!


----------



## Keith C (Sep 23, 2019)

David612 said:


> This is mine, it was given to me by a brother and it belonged to his brother.
> Honestly it makes me very sad to think if I sit in the east I can no longer wear it.



Why will you no longer be able to wear it?  Certainly in any office you wear the apron of the office when carrying out the work of the office.  And yes, when you are a Past Master you then have the RIGHT to wear a PM's apron and jewel.  But, at least in my jurisdiction there is no REQUIREMENT that you wear a PM apron when going to Lodge.  We have several PMs in our Lodge who choose to wear the same apron as everyone else.

Is there a mandate that PMs wear a PM apron in your jurisdiction?


----------



## David612 (Sep 23, 2019)

Indeed, we are required to wear a PM apron if that is the rank held.


----------



## Brother_Steve (Sep 25, 2019)

Keith C said:


> Why will you no longer be able to wear it?  Certainly in any office you wear the apron of the office when carrying out the work of the office.  And yes, when you are a Past Master you then have the RIGHT to wear a PM's apron and jewel.  But, at least in my jurisdiction there is no REQUIREMENT that you wear a PM apron when going to Lodge.  We have several PMs in our Lodge who choose to wear the same apron as everyone else.
> 
> Is there a mandate that PMs wear a PM apron in your jurisdiction?


New Jersey requires one to wear the apron of their highest rank. A PM must wear his PM apron. A RW must wear his RW, etc.

Being an officer does not count though. I would wear my MM apron if visiting another Lodge.


----------



## jermy Bell (Oct 16, 2020)

I rescued this gem from a second hand shop almost 5 years ago.
There was no information on its origin, or owner. It's not in bad shape, but it's not in the best shape either.  I at one time wanted to have it restored,  but decided not to.
 If anyone has any information  on this apron , like era, what kind ( officer,  master mason ) ? Any information please PM me.


----------



## SivadSemaj (Nov 11, 2020)

jermy Bell said:


> View attachment 6793
> 
> I rescued this gem from a second hand shop almost 5 years ago.
> There was no information on its origin, or owner. It's not in bad shape, but it's not in the best shape either.  I at one time wanted to have it restored,  but decided not to.
> If anyone has any information  on this apron , like era, what kind ( officer,  master mason ) ? Any information please PM me.


My brother, where do you reside? Or what is the location of the second hand shop? That would provide clues. Thank you!


----------



## jermy Bell (Nov 11, 2020)

I live in Illinois. And it was a shop near st.louis, mo. They couldn't give me any information,  because it was bought in bulk with other items. I have tried dating it, with no luck, or if it is European or American.


----------



## SivadSemaj (Nov 12, 2020)

Generally items in a thrift store or local shop come from less than 500 miles. Although possible it's european, it's more likely it's more local. I'll look into it a bit


----------



## SivadSemaj (Nov 12, 2020)

I think this may be it. https://bricksmasons.com/products/scottish-master-mason-handmade-embroidery-apron-with-rosettes-red


----------



## jermy Bell (Nov 12, 2020)

This could be possible. Thank you for your  assistance. But it brings me no closer  to how it got here, I've seen on some older aprons,  that the 2 buttons may represent the junior Warden or senior warden.


----------



## SivadSemaj (Nov 12, 2020)

Well there are two things I would hunt down: first look for any manufacturing markings from the warehouse or seamstress. Find out where brickmasons are based out of. If they're in michigan or somewhere in the united states is fair to say it came from them... If none of that fits, start looking to the North at canada, could've been a Canadian immigrant that maybe originated from Scotland. It's doubtful but I personally hope so; that'd be an awesome adventure for an apron . Look under the apron flap, inside the storage space on the back, and on the belt strap. Does the strap have a buckle or is it the s "snake" hook? Good luck


----------



## SivadSemaj (Nov 14, 2020)

jermy Bell said:


> This could be possible. Thank you for your  assistance. But it brings me no closer  to how it got here, I've seen on some older aprons,  that the 2 buttons may represent the junior Warden or senior warden.


Hey also I forgot to address the rosettes, in English lodges I believe the two rosettes represent a Fellowcraft Mason. A Master Mason would have 3 rosettes ( I have a Canadian MM apron). I don't think it's applicable for this one, but in a normal apron it would be...


----------

